# Calibre Press Street Survival Seminar



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

Street Survival Seminar 
Boston, Massachusetts
March 20-21, 2007

*Sponsored by:*
Boston V.A. Police
*Street Survival Seminar Cost: *
This 2 day seminar costs $199.00 
Spousal Rate: $75.00 

*Seminar Location: *
Stonehill College
320 Washington St.
Easton, Massachusetts
02357 

*Hotel Location:*
TBA[/B] 

Single - TBA
Double - TBA
Contact the hotel directly for room reservations.
A special *Discount Room Rate* has been arranged for Seminar attendees. To get your discount ask for the "*STREET SURVIVAL*" rate.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I attended this school about 6 or 7 years ago when it was three days and held in Framingham. It was pretty good, but also pretty basic. The best part of the school was the videos. Some I hadn't seen before and definitely worth seeing. Maybe I'll try to make it back and see if there's anything new.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

Thats weird LA........... The schedule online doesn't list any dates in Cali.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Sniper said:


> Thats weird LA........... The schedule online doesn't list any dates in Cali.


Actually, I meant that I'd try to make it back there to Easton to attend. The first time I went in Framingham, I went with a couple of buddies who are also on the job back there. I enjoyed meeting a lot of folks on the job there in Mass. Most were wondering why I went all the way back to Mass to go to the class. My answer is, Massachusetts is still home and my best friends are still there!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Cool.


----------

